# Please take a few minutes to check this out, thanks.



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Love all of them! Especially love that you use that Academy brand rod (very affordable). What lake did you catch the crappie?


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Love all of them! Especially love that you use that Academy brand rod (very affordable). What lake did you catch the crappie?


H20 is affordable and Academy will replace it no questions asked if it brakes. Lake Tawakoni is where I caught the crappie.


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice video compilation!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

tkcampb1 said:


> Very nice video compilation!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice stuff.

I particularly like the way you fish for multiple species and use multiple approaches.

Keeps it fresh and interesting.

Jim


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cool video! Nice catches


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> I particularly like the way you fish for multiple species and use multiple approaches.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. I just go where the fish are biting. Changes with the seasons.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Rivercat1860 said:


> Cool video! Nice catches


Thanks you sir.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

which golfcourse are you fishing in the videos? never had one let me fish it in the daytime!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

BigEgg said:


> which golfcourse are you fishing in the videos? never had one let me fish it in the daytime!


I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you. Thanks for watching.


----------

